# Libri e fantasie erotiche. ...



## Alessandra (18 Febbraio 2015)

Quali libri e quale particolare scena descritta hanno stimolato le vostre fantasie erotiche?
io, l'avevo già detto nel post di Tebe su "50 sfumature di..."
Avevo letto "intervista col vampiro " di Anne Rice,  non ricordo nemmeno più la trama,  lo lessi decenni fa, ma la scena della sventurata vampirizzata sul palcoscenico ha alimentato I miei sogni erotici per molto tempO.
e voi?
Che libri, che scene?


----------



## perplesso (18 Febbraio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Quali libri e quale particolare scena descritta hanno stimolato le vostre fantasie erotiche?
> io, l'avevo già detto nel post di Tebe su "50 sfumature di..."
> Avevo letto "intervista col vampiro " di Anne Rice,  non ricordo nemmeno più la trama,  lo lessi decenni fa, ma la scena della sventurata vampirizzata sul palcoscenico ha alimentato I miei sogni erotici per molto tempO.
> e voi?
> Che libri, che scene?


Le Ali della Libertà

la scena in cui  lui esce fuori dalla condotta fognaria e piove.


----------



## Alessandra (18 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Le Ali della Libertà
> 
> la scena in cui  lui esce fuori dalla condotta fognaria e piove.


Cosa succede? 
Che cosa di quella scena ha stimolato I tuoi pensieri?


----------



## perplesso (18 Febbraio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Cosa succede?
> Che cosa di quella scena ha stimolato I tuoi pensieri?


la ritrovata libertà.  la scarica di potenza che suscita l'idea in me.

e quella scarica ha un riverbero fisico nell'erezione


----------



## drusilla (18 Febbraio 2015)

Devo pensarci
Cosi di botto: 
Il ragazzo persa-Mary Renault- la prima scena d'amore tra il ragazzo e Alessandro (si, Magno) delicatezza a mille.  
In genere tutte le scene di amore dei libri di Mary Renault-scene omo-

Comunque il maestro di erotismo era Stendhal, che ha sintetizzato una notte d'amore in un punto e virgola, come ben capì Lampedusa nel suo bellissimo saggio su Henry Beyle. Per Stendhal, dopo la consumazione, l'amore perdeva interesse. 
Scusate la divagazione. Abbiate pazienza questi giorni con me. Grazie molto gentili)


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Febbraio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Quali libri e quale particolare scena descritta hanno stimolato le vostre fantasie erotiche?
> io, l'avevo già detto nel post di Tebe su "50 sfumature di..."
> Avevo letto "intervista col vampiro " di Anne Rice, non ricordo nemmeno più la trama, lo lessi decenni fa, ma la scena della sventurata vampirizzata sul palcoscenico ha alimentato I miei sogni erotici per molto tempO.
> e voi?
> Che libri, che scene?


Boh, io leggo Conan il Barbaro, vedi tu.


----------



## Alessandra (18 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Devo pensarci
> Cosi di botto:
> Il ragazzo persa-Mary Renault- la prima scena d'amore tra il ragazzo e Alessandro (si, Magno) delicatezza a mille.
> In genere tutte le scene di amore dei libri di Mary Renault-scene omo-
> ...


Cara, di che ti scusi? 
puoi scrivere e divagare come piu' ti piace 
e poi quello che hai scritto mi interessa. ...

non ho mai letto I libri di Mary Renault e mi hai incuriosita sia sulla scena di Alessandro Magno che su Stendhal...


----------



## Alessandra (18 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Boh, io leggo Conan il Barbaro, vedi tu.


Racconta 
Non penserai di cavartela cosi', vero?


----------



## Dalida (18 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Boh, io leggo Conan il Barbaro, vedi tu.


evvabbè, ma sempre conan il barbaro?


----------



## Dalida (18 Febbraio 2015)

ho sempre trovato eccitanti e contemporaneamente disturbanti le scene di sesso dei romanzi di jelinek, tutti.
e poi c'è una tensione erotica costante anche ne "le relazioni pericolose" di laclos.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Febbraio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Racconta
> Non penserai di cavartela cosi', vero?


Per lo più si tratta di racconti o rimanzi brevi dove il protagonista, per stessa ammissione dell'autore, è troppo stupido per uscire dalle situazioni problematiche con altri mezzi se non la forza bruta e l'acciaio. Non è che lo trovassi (o lo trovo) erotico.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> evvabbè, ma sempre conan il barbaro?


No. Era per dire che un milioni di libri che ho letto di erotico c'è ben poco perchè non cerco quello e quando ce lo trovo comunque non m'interessa troppo.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Febbraio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Quali libri e quale particolare scena descritta hanno stimolato le vostre fantasie erotiche?
> io, l'avevo già detto nel post di Tebe su "50 sfumature di..."
> Avevo letto "intervista col vampiro " di Anne Rice,  non ricordo nemmeno più la trama,  lo lessi decenni fa, ma la scena della sventurata vampirizzata sul palcoscenico ha alimentato I miei sogni erotici per molto tempO.
> e voi?
> Che libri, che scene?



Postalmarket del 1980, pagina 345 figura terza. :singleeye:


----------



## Alessandra (18 Febbraio 2015)

Stavo pensando che molte scene omosessuali vengono descritte con delicatezza e sensualita '.....non mi ricordo cosa avevo letto,  ma avevo apprezzato molto. 

una volta lessi "ballata di ogni donna" di Erica jong (mi pare ), il libro non mi era piaciuto ma avevo apprezzato un paio di pagine dove veniva raccontato l'amore incestuoso tra due ragazzini,  la sorella adolescente e il fratello un po' più giovane....
non era scritto nulla di esplicito,  lasciava all'immaginazione. Era scritto bene.


----------



## Alessandra (18 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. Era per dire che un milioni di libri che ho letto di erotico c'è ben poco perchè non cerco quello e quando ce lo trovo comunque non m'interessa troppo.


Ma infatti. ...quello che sto cercando in questo thread, non e' tanto l'erotismo di un libro erotico. ...(o almeno....non solo quello...)

ma quei libri e quelle scene che, senza aspettartelo e senza una particolare motivazione,  ti stimolano  l'immaginario erotico.


----------



## passante (18 Febbraio 2015)

non mi viene in mente niente.


----------



## drusilla (18 Febbraio 2015)

L'amante di Marguerite Duras.
Adesso faccio outing: il nido dei calabroni di Patricia Cronwell. La prota se lo fa con uno più giovane[emoji16] [emoji16]


----------



## Nicka (18 Febbraio 2015)

Sul momento mi viene in mente La casa degli spiriti della Allende, ci sono alcune scene e descrizioni che ricordo mi colpirono molto...
Quando poi torno a casa passo in rassegna la libreria e vedo cosa mi salta all'occhio!!!


----------



## sienne (18 Febbraio 2015)

passante ha detto:


> non mi viene in mente niente.



Ciao

siamo in due ... 


sienne


----------



## drusilla (18 Febbraio 2015)

È vero. I sudamericani. I racconti della Allende. Degli amori e altri demoni di G.Márquez, etc


----------



## Vipera gentile (18 Febbraio 2015)

I personaggi dei bassifondi di Parigi di Maigret e le ricette di dona flor


----------



## zadig (18 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> la ritrovata libertà.  la scarica di potenza che suscita l'idea in me.
> 
> e quella scarica ha un riverbero fisico nell'erezione


uscire dalla merda (non in senso metaforico...) ti procura erezioni?


----------



## zadig (18 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Boh, io leggo Conan il Barbaro, vedi tu.


ma non guardi solo le figure, come faccio io?


----------



## Alessandra (18 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> I personaggi dei bassifondi di Parigi di Maigret e le ricette di dona flor


Ah dona fLor!
Mi piace molto Jorge Amado. ...
Che parti?  Quando ha l'ex marito fantasma?


----------



## Vipera gentile (18 Febbraio 2015)

Le parti in cui cucina. Trovo che attizzino persino gli ingredienti.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Febbraio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Quali libri e quale particolare scena descritta hanno stimolato le vostre fantasie erotiche?
> io, l'avevo già detto nel post di Tebe su "50 sfumature di..."
> Avevo letto "intervista col vampiro " di Anne Rice,  non ricordo nemmeno più la trama,  lo lessi decenni fa, ma la scena della sventurata vampirizzata sul palcoscenico ha alimentato I miei sogni erotici per molto tempO.
> e voi?
> Che libri, che scene?


Un solo libro, uno solo, 

Henry Miller
Opus Pistorum

Al punto tale che lo proposi in persona al RE...Tinto..
Mi rispose che era troppo difficoltoso fare un film su quel testo...

Toh ci sono gli aforismi...


    Citazioni da “Opus Pistorum”

    “Chi t’ha scopato fino a poco fa? Importa forse, e te ne ricordi ancora? Son passati sul tuo corpo e sono andati a congiungersi con altri battaglioni e reggimenti che già avevano marciato su di te. Ma io resterò, non mi dileguerò tanto facilmente”.

    “Gran bella cosa, una troia che ride mentre la fotti”

    “In certi momenti non riesco a pensare a nulla di meglio; avere un culo grasso per le mani, una fica in cui ficcare il naso, e una troia arrapata che cerca di sradicarti il cazzo con la lingua. E’ quanto di meglio può chiedere un uomo a questo mondo o in qualsiasi altro”

    “Viviamo in una terra di fantasmi. Il mondo è mezzo morto prima di nascere. La gente sta a cavalcioni della sua vita con un piede nella fossa e l’altro ancora infilato nell’utero… Gli esseri umani non crescono mai e sono vecchi fin dal primo secondo in cui emettono il primo vagito di protesta allorché si trovano allo scoperto e da soli”

    “Io non cerco più di capirle, le donne. Le chiavo e basta. Si risparmia un bel pò di fatica, così. Una donna a scoparla ci impieghi una ventina di minuti. Ma non ti basterebbe una vita per rispondere a tutte le domande che ti poni in quei venti minuti”

    “Io mi guardo allo specchio. Resto la ad ammirarmi il cazzo rizzo per un paio di minuti. Un uomo dovrebbe farsi fotografare quand’è in erezione così, col batacchio da battaglia. E mostrare la foto al principale, quando va a chiedere un aumento di stipendio. E poi, anche, per farla vedere ai nipotini, da vecchio”

    “Perdio, chi manca ad un appuntamento dovrebbe essere messo in prigione. E’ come rubarti dei soldi. E’ peggio che rubarti dei soldi. Ti fan perdere tempo, sciupare la vita. Un’ora qua… Quindici minuti la… Dopo un pò, se fai la somma, sono anni…”

Ma quel testo tuttavia mandò giù di testa Zanuso...( luigi l'atomico)


http://www.aforismidiunpazzo.org/radici/opus-pistorum.html


----------



## Alessandra (18 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sul momento mi viene in mente La casa degli spiriti della Allende, ci sono alcune scene e descrizioni che ricordo mi colpirono molto...
> Quando poi torno a casa passo in rassegna la libreria e vedo cosa mi salta all'occhio!!!


Amo Isabel Allende. ...che parti ti erano piaciute? 
A me era piaciuta molto la storia tra Pedro e Blanca, ...."i baci che sanno di frutta " 

Poi a me piacciono sempre le parti un po' violente. ....
Esteban che violenta la contadina quindicenne. ...


----------



## Alessandra (18 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> L'amante di Marguerite Duras.
> Adesso faccio outing: il nido dei calabroni di Patricia Cronwell. La prota se lo fa con uno più giovane[emoji16] [emoji16]


Non ho letto ma prendo nota 

Io ho letto l'Amante di yehoshua  (o come si scrive ).
Ci sono delle parti interessanti. 
Il padre di famiglia che impazzisce per l'amica teenager della figlia.  Lei capisce di essere oggetto di desiderio,  capisce I regali. ...e si presta ad accettare lo scambio,  suo malgrado,  a quanto pare.  Mi piace la parte dove lui descrive tutto quello che gli passa per la testa.


----------



## Alessandra (18 Febbraio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Un solo libro, uno solo,
> 
> Henry Miller
> Opus Pistorum
> ...


Tinto Brass ha trame semplici. ...I suoi film non li guardi per la trama in se'....

Henry Miller scrisse anche " tropico del capricorno " se non sbaglio. ...l'hai letto?
Era il marito di Marylin Monroe,  vero?


----------



## Tebe (18 Febbraio 2015)

Marguerite Duras.
L amante.


Mamma mia.


----------



## Nicka (18 Febbraio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Amo Isabel Allende. ...che parti ti erano piaciute?
> A me era piaciuta molto la storia tra Pedro e Blanca, ...."i baci che sanno di frutta "
> 
> Poi a me piacciono sempre le parti un po' violente. ....
> Esteban che violenta la contadina quindicenne. ...


Hai pensato alle stesse scene alle quali ho pensato io...


----------



## Tebe (18 Febbraio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Tinto Brass ha trame semplici. ...I suoi film non li guardi per la trama in se'....
> 
> Henry Miller scrisse anche " tropico del capricorno " se non sbaglio. ...l'hai letto?
> Era il marito di Marylin Monroe,  vero?


Si. È stato un marito di marylin.
Che coppia male assortita.


----------



## Zod (18 Febbraio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Quali libri e quale particolare scena descritta hanno stimolato le vostre fantasie erotiche?
> io, l'avevo già detto nel post di Tebe su "50 sfumature di..."
> Avevo letto "intervista col vampiro " di Anne Rice,  non ricordo nemmeno più la trama,  lo lessi decenni fa, ma la scena della sventurata vampirizzata sul palcoscenico ha alimentato I miei sogni erotici per molto tempO.
> e voi?
> Che libri, che scene?


Storia dell'occhio di Bataille, il sesso come centro di gravità che distorce lo spazio tempo, ridicolizzando anche la morte.


----------



## Tebe (18 Febbraio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Amo Isabel Allende. ...che parti ti erano piaciute?
> A me era piaciuta molto la storia tra Pedro e Blanca, ...."i baci che sanno di frutta "
> 
> Poi a me piacciono sempre le parti un po' violente. ....
> Esteban che violenta la contadina quindicenne. ...


Nora Roberts l hai mai letta?
Se ti piacciono le parti un po' violente, lei ne è maestra.
Alcuni libri le hanno scagliato addosso le femministe incazzare nere.
Ma lei scrive così.

 E l anal nei suoi libri c è sempre.
Sempre.


----------



## drusilla (18 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si. È stato un marito di marylin.
> Che coppia male assortita.


No. Quello era Arthur Miller, autore teatrale di Morte di un commeso viaggiatore. Henry Miller Tropico di cancro, amante di Anais Nin


----------



## Nicka (18 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Nora Roberts l hai mai letta?
> Se ti piacciono le parti un po' violente, lei ne è maestra.
> Alcuni libri le hanno scagliato addosso le femministe incazzare nere.
> Ma lei scrive così.
> ...


Lei mi manca...prendo nota...


----------



## Tebe (18 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> No. Quello era Arthur Miller, autore teatrale di Morte di un commeso viaggiatore. Henry Miller Tropico di cancro, amante di Anais Nin


Hai ragione.
:unhappy:


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Febbraio 2015)

Due titoli in cima alla mia classifica:
Tutto quello che avreste voluto sapere sull'allevamento dei tacchini.
Come estrarre il petrolio (con accluso il modellino di un pozzo perfettamente funzionante).

... provare per credere.


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2015)

quando Moby Dick penetra la poppa del Pequod.


----------



## drusilla (19 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Due titoli in cima alla mia classifica:
> Tutto quello che avreste voluto sapere sull'allevamento dei tacchini.
> Come estrarre il petrolio (con accluso il modellino di un pozzo perfettamente funzionante).
> 
> ... provare per credere.


State a svaccare il post [emoji16]


----------



## Alessandra (19 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> State a svaccare il post [emoji16]


ragazzi fate I bravi. ....non mi svaccate il post sui libri che ispirano erotismo. ....saranno la mia consolazione nel momento in cui dovro' pensare ad altro e distrarmi. ....

Oggi non riesco a dirigere. ...sto a pezzi moralmente. ...

Drusy bella, dammi un aiuto,  che nel corso della giornata non si arrivi al manuale delle giovani marmotte. ...

Per oggi mi ritiro. ...poi quando tornerò vi commentero' e ringraziero ' per le chicche. ...
nel frattempo fate I bravi.


----------



## Dalida (19 Febbraio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> ragazzi fate I bravi. ....non mi svaccate il post sui libri che ispirano erotismo. ....saranno la mia consolazione nel momento in cui dovro' pensare ad altro e distrarmi. ....
> *
> Oggi non riesco a dirigere. ...sto a pezzi moralmente. ...*
> 
> ...


dai ale, stai su.
leggi "le età di lulù" di almudena grandes se ancora noi l'hai letto!


----------



## tullio (19 Febbraio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Un solo libro, uno solo,
> 
> Henry Miller
> Opus Pistorum


Veramente trovo molto più intrigante "I giorni di Cluny", autobiografico senza le tirate filosofiche,e in fondo moraleggianti, dei due Tropici. L'erotismo letterario, come già notato, può esser noioso ed è molto più intrigante una narrazione libertina ricca di sensualità che non si affidi a descrizioni anatomiche. Citando opere degli anni '70 molto meglio Erika Jong di Laura Gemser con le sue Emanuelle. 
Tuttavia esistono anche opere che, proprio per i loro dettagli, aprono squarci di realtà. Un esempio è My Secret Life, di un anonimo vittoriano (ne esiste una versione ridottissima in italiano: ho una versione digitale assai più corposa ma devo guardarla bene e non sono sicuro sia proprio quest'opera): oltre 3 mila pagine di racconti della propria vita erotica. Un diario, ripetutamente rivisto e corretto, nel quale pertanto il piacere dello scrivere si aggiunge a quello sensuale, nel quale, nonostante qualche bugia letteraria, l'autore espone la verità della sua vita orizzontale: denaro, sesso, violenza nella loro connessione più realistica.
A parte, naturalmente, vanno messe le Memorie di Casanova, che hanno il valore di un'autentica opera letteraria. 
Più recentemtne, sempre ricca di particolari, è "Catherine M.": autobiografia erotica di una nota intellettuale francese.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> State a svaccare il post [emoji16]


se sei scettica ti posto dei passaggi. 
Uno cerca di non essere banale...
chiunque poteva citare le memorie di casanova o il delta di venere o l'amante.
I tacchini non son per tutti:blank:.


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2015)

seriamente, Fanny della Jong non è affatto male.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Febbraio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> seriamente, Fanny della Jong non è affatto male.


neanche Fanny Hill di ... non mi ricordo, comunque mi pare fosse roba del '700, non male anche se è un po' datato.


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> neanche Fanny Hill di ... non mi ricordo, comunque mi pare fosse roba del '700, non male anche se è un po' datato.


intendevo quello... della Jong, ambientato nel'700. Cosa intendi per datato? Tanti bei libri lo sono. O ti riferisci allo stile di scrittura?


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Febbraio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> intendevo quello... della Jong, ambientato nel'700. Cosa intendi per datato? Tanti bei libri lo sono. O ti riferisci allo stile di scrittura?


quello stile a molti non piace, sì. L'erotismo credo non abbia un epoca. edit: sono andata a cercare l'autore: John Cleland, la Jong credo sia ancora viva...


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quello stile a molti non piace, sì. L'erotismo credo non abbia un epoca. edit: sono andata a cercare l'autore: John Cleland, la Jong credo sia ancora viva...


allora quello che dico io è un altro libro, parlo proprio di Fanny di Erika Jong.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Febbraio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> allora quella che dico io è un altro libro, parlo proprio di Fanny di Erika Jong.


sì ok, l'avevo capito. Io invece parlavo di Fanny Hill - Memorie di una donna di piacere scritto proprio nel '700.


----------



## Nicka (19 Febbraio 2015)

Ma alla fin fine non si parlava propriamente di libri erotici...almeno credo!
Si parlava di libri che non dovrebbero esserlo, ma all'interno dei quali si possono trovare passaggi decisamente sensuali e arrapanti.
Intervista col Vampiro non è mica erotico, nemmeno La casa degli Spiriti...

Comunque ho notato che spesso il sesso è fortemente presente negli horror, mi ricordo un libro che ho letto da adolescente che mi ha turbata le notti, non per i mostri, ma per alcune scene veramente pornografiche e sadiche.
Si chiamava "Gli alberi di Satana", non ricordo manco di chi fosse...:singleeye:


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma alla fin fine non si parlava propriamente di libri erotici...almeno credo!
> Si parlava di libri che non dovrebbero esserlo, ma all'interno dei quali si possono trovare passaggi decisamente sensuali e arrapanti.
> Intervista col Vampiro non è mica erotico, nemmeno La casa degli Spiriti...
> 
> ...


letto pure io parecchi anni fa... :sonar:


----------



## Nicka (19 Febbraio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> letto pure io parecchi anni fa... :sonar:


----------



## Alessandra (19 Febbraio 2015)

Si', Nicka ha colto perfettamente. 

Ogni libro che vi ha suscitato desiderio e ispirato fantasie...
se e' il manuale di paperino. ...va bene lo stesso. ....pero' fate mi capire che passaggi


----------



## disincantata (19 Febbraio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Si', Nicka ha colto perfettamente.
> 
> Ogni libro che vi ha suscitato desiderio e ispirato fantasie...
> se e' il manuale di paperino. ...va bene lo stesso. ....pero' fate mi capire che passaggi



La trilogia di Larsson.   Letti e riletti.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Febbraio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma alla fin fine non si parlava propriamente di libri erotici...almeno credo!
> Si parlava di libri che non dovrebbero esserlo, ma all'interno dei quali si possono trovare passaggi decisamente sensuali e arrapanti.
> Intervista col Vampiro non è mica erotico, nemmeno La casa degli Spiriti...
> 
> ...


Madonna che cagata infernale.


----------



## drusilla (19 Febbraio 2015)

Histoire d'O. Non l'ho letto, ho visto solo il film con la Corinne (estetica molto datata) Ma poi per fatti miei me ne sono interessata e sembra sia l'opera di una scrittrice molto conservatrice scritta nel intento di recuperare l'interesse scemato del suo amante , uno scrittore molto seriale[emoji16]. Un calarsi le mutande e offrirsi interamente al volere del altro da brivido.


----------



## Nicka (19 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Madonna che cagata infernale.


Concordo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Histoire d'O. Non l'ho letto, ho visto solo il film con la Corinne (estetica molto datata) Ma poi per fatti miei me ne sono interessata e sembra sia l'opera di una scrittrice molto conservatrice scritta nel intento di recuperare l'interesse scemato del suo amante , uno scrittore molto seriale[emoji16]. Un calarsi le mutande e offrirsi interamente al volere del altro da brivido.


Non so che abbiano fatto nel film, ma ho letto il libro.
Che per me è una storia angosciante, assolutamente non erotica, anzi.
La narrazione di una lenta autodistruzione di una persona estremamente fragile.


----------



## Dalida (20 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non so che abbiano fatto nel film, ma ho letto il libro.
> Che per me è una storia angosciante, assolutamente non erotica, anzi.
> La narrazione di una lenta autodistruzione di una persona estremamente fragile.


hai ragione, ma a me capita proprio di percepire maggiore erotismo quando si accompagna a qualcosa di disturbante.
qualcosa che la mente rifiuta ma il corpo no.
il film mi è piaciuto molto.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> *hai ragione, ma a me capita proprio di percepire maggiore erotismo quando si accompagna a qualcosa di disturbante.
> *qualcosa che la mente rifiuta ma il corpo no.
> il film mi è piaciuto molto.


Ed è per quello che Fassculo blablabla, esattamente.


----------



## Dalida (20 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ed è per quello che Fassculo blablabla, esattamente.


eh?


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> eh?


...

Dico, è per quello che ti piace Fassbender.


----------



## Dalida (20 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Dico, è per quello che ti piace Fassbender.


sì, anche.
nel senso che fassy ha interpretato determinati ruoli perché evidentemente apparivano congeniali alla sua espressività.
però dai, fassbender piace a tutte eh, non è che sia una mia strana perversione, ormai è super mainstream.
è figo, cosa ci vuoi fare, sexy ma anche oggettivamente bellissimo.
nello specifico pensavo a qualcosa di più cerebrale, che non so spiegare bene.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> sì, anche.
> nel senso che fassy ha interpretato determinati ruoli perché evidentemente apparivano congeniali alla sua espressività.
> però dai, fassbender piace a tutte eh, non è che sia una mia strana perversione, ormai è super mainstream.
> è figo, cosa ci vuoi fare, sexy ma anche oggettivamente bellissimo.
> nello specifico pensavo a qualcosa di più cerebrale, che non so spiegare bene.


..

Ma io scherzavo. Uffa. 

[Comunque sul concetto di oggettivamente bello c'hanno fatto le guerre per secoli eh. Quindi piano piano.]

(Notare le quadre.)


----------



## Dalida (20 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ..
> 
> Ma io scherzavo. Uffa.
> 
> ...


ahahah!
oggettivamente nella misura in cui piace a tante, è tipo in tutte le classifiche cazzone sui più belli, i più sexy ecc.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ahahah!
> oggettivamente nella misura in cui piace a tante, è tipo in tutte le classifiche cazzone sui più belli, i più sexy ecc.


Ma a trent'anni ti leggi Cioè?


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> sì, anche.
> nel senso che fassy ha interpretato determinati ruoli perché evidentemente apparivano congeniali alla sua espressività.
> però dai, *fassbender piace a tutte *eh, non è che sia una mia strana perversione, ormai è super mainstream.
> è figo, cosa ci vuoi fare, sexy ma anche oggettivamente bellissimo.
> nello specifico pensavo a qualcosa di più cerebrale, che non so spiegare bene.


beh..............................................................................


----------



## Dalida (20 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma a trent'anni ti leggi Cioè?


see, cioè.
ste classifiche stanno pure nella colonnina di destra del corriere!
poi siti di gossip, giornali da parrucchiere, insomma cose così.
per svago.


----------



## Dalida (20 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> beh..............................................................................


anomala!


----------



## drusilla (20 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> beh..............................................................................


Anatema!!
Anzi meglio. 
Comunque ha i denti gialli... non che lo scarto per quello


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> see, cioè.
> ste classifiche stanno pure nella colonnina di destra del corriere!
> poi siti di gossip, giornali da parrucchiere, insomma cose così.
> per svago.


Ma a trent'anni pure lo svago?


----------



## Dalida (20 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma a trent'anni pure lo svago?


è lecito solo fino ai 29?


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> è lecito solo fino ai 29?


No vabbè, considerato tutto per te è ok.


----------



## Dalida (20 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No vabbè, considerato tutto per te è ok.


considerato tutto che? :unhappy:


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> considerato tutto che? :unhappy:


Le quadre. Devo ricordati le quadre?


----------



## Dalida (20 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Le quadre. Devo ricordati le quadre?


no, te prego, che sono pure giorni in cui le vedo pericolosamente riaffacciarsi.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> no, te prego, che sono pure giorni in cui le vedo pericolosamente riaffacciarsi.


Evvedi? Ecco. Divertite con Cioè. Anzi, ma lo pubblicano ancora Gin Fizz?


----------



## Dalida (20 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Evvedi? Ecco. Divertite con Cioè. Anzi, ma lo pubblicano ancora Gin Fizz?


oddio, cos'è gin fizz?
sembra una cosa da bere.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> oddio, cos'è gin fizz?
> sembra una cosa da bere.


Ehhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Dalida (20 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ehhhhhhhhh.


E' una cosa bere!
gin e soda, ho appena visto su google.
aggiudicato.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> E' una cosa bere!
> gin e soda, ho appena visto su google.
> aggiudicato.









Alla salute, allora.


----------



## Dalida (20 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Alla salute, allora.



aò, ma quanti anni hai? :carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> aò, ma quanti anni hai? :carneval:


Nell'ottantasei ne avevo undici ed ero bello vispo e precoce.


----------



## Dalida (20 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Nell'ottantasei ne avevo undici* ed ero bello vispo e precoce.


ammazza!
sei un dilf.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ammazza!
> sei un dilf.


Un che?


----------



## Dalida (20 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Un che?



un dilf. è l'equivalente maschile di milf.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2015)

Comunque sono più che convinto che su qualche numero di Gin Fizz ci sta pure una discinta Minni, all'epoca vent'enne.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2015)

Magari uno dove si slinguazza con Sbriciolata. Ahhhh.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> un dilf. è l'equivalente maschile di milf.


Ahhhhhhhhhhhh! Bè sì. Indubbiamente.


----------



## Dalida (20 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhh! Bè sì. Indubbiamente.


no, è che sti giornaletti io credo di non averli mai visti acquistati da nessuno.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> no, è che sti giornaletti io credo di non averli mai visti acquistati da nessuno.


Vabbè ma se sei dell'ottantaquattro o dell'ottantacinque eri proprio troppo piccola. Senza contare che chi frequentavi.


----------



## Dalida (20 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè ma se sei dell'ottantaquattro o dell'ottantacinque eri proprio troppo piccola. Senza contare che chi frequentavi.


sì, sono roba vintage.
manco compagni di classe o che.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> sì, sono roba vintage.
> manco compagni di classe o che.


All'epoca credo cominciassero già a girare i vhs.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Magari uno dove si slinguazza con Sbriciolata. Ahhhh.


è una tua fantasia erotica?
Comunque mi dispiace dIluderti, non sono mai stata sicuramente una tipa da copertina, io.


----------



## Dalida (20 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> All'epoca credo cominciassero già a girare i vhs.


sì, cioè boh, mai affittato niente.
il rimo porno lo vidi scaricandolo da napster, con la famosa parola chiave "xxx".


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è una tua fantasia erotica?
> Comunque mi dispiace dIluderti, non sono mai stata sicuramente una tipa da copertina, io.


Hai voglia!


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Hai voglia!


eh beh, mi dispiace. Escludendo Minni, voglio dire, che sicuramente merita.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> sì, cioè boh, mai affittato niente.
> il rimo porno lo vidi scaricandolo da napster, con la famosa parola chiave "xxx".


Ma tu no, dico i compagni di classe. Che poi magari non erano affitati, nel senso che giravano videocassete copiate e ricopiate il cui originale chissà da dove proveniva. Sapessi che palle non avere il videoregistratore all'epoca.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh beh, mi dispiace. Escludendo Minni, voglio dire, che sicuramente merita.


E che palle però.


----------



## Dalida (20 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu no, dico i compagni di classe. Che poi magari non erano affitati, nel senso che giravano videocassete copiate e ricopiate il cui originale chissà da dove proveniva. Sapessi che palle non avere il videoregistratore all'epoca.



potevi aggregarti a gruppi d'ascolto.
so che alcuni li organizzavano nella mia scuola.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> potevi aggregarti a gruppi d'ascolto.
> so che alcuni li organizzavano nella mia scuola.


Quello s'è fatto come no. Ma anche con i giornaletti, prima.


----------



## Dalida (20 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quello s'è fatto come no. Ma anche con i giornaletti, prima.


sì, ok, papi :carneval:
adesso vai a dare il benvenuto al nuovo utente che dice di avere una predisposizione per la masturbazione.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> sì, ok, papi :carneval:
> adesso vai a dare il benvenuto al nuovo utente che dice di avere una predisposizione per la masturbazione.


Nove anni sono troppo pochi per chiamarmi papi, oh. E poi parla quella che si scaricava i porno da napster a, vediamo, quindici anni? Più o meno. Forse sedici. 

Io non do benvenuti, al limite estreme unzioni.


----------



## Dalida (20 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nove anni sono troppo pochi per chiamarmi papi, oh. E poi parla quella che si scaricava i porno da napster a, vediamo, quindici anni? Più o meno. Forse sedici.
> 
> Io non do benvenuti, al limite estreme unzioni.


eddai, scherzavo, che ce l'ho messa a fare la faccina?
uff.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> eddai, scherzavo, che ce l'ho messa a fare la faccina?
> uff.


Questa è un'altra cosa: il vero umorista non conosce faccine.


----------



## Dalida (20 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Questa è un'altra cosa: il vero umorista non conosce faccine.


aheiiiiiiii, dammi tempo.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> aheiiiiiiii, dammi tempo.


Ne hai perso troppo appresso ai pornazzi di napster, devi recuperareeeeeee.


----------



## Dalida (20 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Ne hai perso troppo appresso ai pornazzi* di napster, devi recuperareeeeeee.


praticamente più per scaricarli che per vederli, che ci voleva un po' per un video di pochi minuti.
non è che ci abbia gettato sto tempo appresso al porno. proprio poco veramente.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> praticamente più per scaricarli che per vederli, che ci voleva un po' per un video di pochi minuti.
> non è che ci abbia gettato sto tempo appresso al porno. proprio poco veramente.


See.


----------



## Dalida (20 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> See.



ahahaha!
ma è vero.
finita la curiosità e lo slalom per non farmi sgamare dai miei sono andata fuori casa, senza connessione e senza niente.
poi ero grande quindi ciao.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ahahaha!
> ma è vero.
> finita la curiosità e lo slalom per non farmi sgamare dai miei sono andata fuori casa, *senza connessione *e senza niente.
> poi ero grande quindi ciao.


Ecco.


----------



## drusilla (24 Febbraio 2015)

me l'ha fatto ricordare Chiara: La cruna del ago. Il personaggio del tedesco mi piace assai, poi c'è sempre questa cosa del cattivo (quasi) redento dal amore o quel che sia sta cosa evanescente (sniff) che a me attizza, quando è ben sviluppato (restando in tema, non Mr. Grey)


----------

